# Tecumseh OHH60 Govenor/Performance



## MissingToof (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm very new to small engines, and I have searched this site/forum for information, so please excuse me if this has already been asked. My son received a Go Kart for Christmas, it has the OHH60 Tecumseh engine. It runs great, but has a difficult time starting, however I found the fix for that by searching on this site! The question I have concerns the speed. From what I was told, the governor is set on "slow" speed right now, which is fine to get my son acclimated to it. However, it barely goes as fast as a Powerwheel vehicle. So, how do I increase the speed for this Kart? I have posted a pic below of the same set up that is on my engine now. Will changing the hole for the spring from 2 to 5 (on the left of the pic) increase the speed? Or do I try tightening up the accelerator cable?

Thanks for any help that you can give me!


----------

